
The Caves of Clojure: Part 4 - joeyespo
http://stevelosh.com/blog/2012/07/caves-of-clojure-04/
======
mark_l_watson
I have really been enjoying this series, thanks.

I wrote a large text adventure game for the Apple II by getting a large piece
of paper and drawing connected circles. Connections were the navigation paths
and circles represented places and the things in those places. What I remember
most about this experience was the relatively large effort to design
everything on a large piece of butcher paper and how quick and easy it was to
then translate to a Basic program. The scale of public networks has really
changed: I was thrilled that 900 people downloaded my game from Compuserve
over a year (or so) period; today I get 900 downloads of one of my free books
every two days.

Anyway text adventure games are a lot of fun to write.

------
joeyespo
Previous discussions:

Part 1: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4212948>

Part 2: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4214606>

Part 3.1: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4218287>

(No comments right now on the others.)

~~~
runevault
Part 3.2: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4223832>

Part 3.3: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4229181>

For completeness sake.

------
dminor
In the parlance of the game industry this is something of an entity/component
system, which allows one to swap out capabilities as needed.

------
wink
Great idea with the aspects. Can't wait to read more :)

